
Existing drug may downgrade Covid threat to common cold level – Jerusalem study - tomerbd
https://www.timesofisrael.com/existing-drug-may-downgrade-covid-threat-to-common-cold-level-jerusalem-study/
======
ggm
_An existing medicine can “downgrade” the danger-level of coronavirus to that
of a common cold, a Jerusalem researcher is claiming, after testing it on ---
> infected human tissue. <\---_

This is the cell culture equivalent of the "... in rats" meme

